# Drywall Art Sculpting Video & Contest Give away!



## PrecisionTaping

I apologize to everyone for how long it took for me to put this together.
As you can imagine, it's our busiest time of the year and filming and producing YouTube videos for everyone is time consuming and non profitable. 
I do however LOVE doing them! Spare time is just hard to come across these days.

Allot of work and effort went into this video and and I don't only mean from me; B,Mitch was kind enough to take several days off and travel over 5hrs for the filming of this production.
Upon his arrival I forced him to get to work and started cracking the whip!
Beads of sweat we're dripping from his brow as he worked day and night to finish! No breaks!! :jester: 
Haha! Just kidding! 

It was a pretty laid back atmosphere, we got to go out and have a beer or two and chat a bit before getting to work.
We listened to some tunes and took breaks whenever our spirits needed lifting. On the first day of shooting it just so happened that our local building supply store was having a BBQ, (My little filming studio is located in the back) so we were able to have a free lunch which was awesome.

Anyways, *I'm sure you're all looking forward to learning from Bernie's techniques in the video as well as a few photographs and details on how to enter the "Marshalltown sculpting tool package" give away.*

All of this is included in the video!

*WATCH IT IN 1080P AND FULLSCREEN (You'll appreciate it more)*

Don't forget to give the video a "Thumbs up" if you enjoy. This will help others to see it as well.





I will include them in here as well just in case. 

***CONTEST DETAILS***
-Anyone can enter

-You enter the contest by simply Subscribing to the 3 channels that were involved in the video. Marshalltown, WallTools & Precision Taping. Then simply leave a comment which starts with the words "I think I should win because" and then you can go on to say whatever you want. State your reasons on why you think you should win. Tell us your sad sob story about how you deserve the tools because someone stole yours last week, or how you're amazing at sculpting sheep so you should win. (2buck:whistling2
All the links are provided at the end of the video.

-The contest will close after the video reaches 4000 views. So keep leaving comments and checking out the video to see how we're progressing.

-After we have reached 4000 views, all the names of the participants who chose to enter will be put in a hat and one lucky winner will be drawn at random. All of this will be filmed on video so we can show the results.

-You can leave as many comments as you want, however your name will only be entered in the contest once. This ensures everyone has a fair chance.

*So to revise!
Simple click on the 3 thumbnails to Subscribe to the channels. Then leave your comment which starts with "I think I should win because"*

The prize package is estimated at over $200
All of the items included are listed in the YouTube video description.

PHOTOS




































Thanks again to Bernie Mitchell!! We appreciate everything you put into this video! And thanks to Marshalltown and Walltools.com :thumbsup:

Hope you guys enjoy the video!!!
Don't forget!! Thumbs up help allot!


----------



## SlimPickins

Great job on the video.

Bernie, it was an absolute pleasure watching you work. Very nicely done....


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Bernie your the MAN, Your phone is going to ring off the hook. I think your going to need a Agent, someone like me:whistling2:

Just amazing, sat here and ran the vid in front of family, they were blown away. At the end of it, my daughter turned and looked at me and said, you suck.......... thanks Bernie:jester:

From the very beginning, When you started sculpting that tree, I was just wow:blink:..... Now I see myself trying to make trees at work tomorrow.

Hats off to you too PT, another good production

So everyone give this a thumbs up, (at youtube) make this vid go viral:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

Now THAT, I Really mean THAT, Is amazing, I too couldnt figure out how that was done and to see it was incredable, B Mitch, Dude, thats some serious talent and PT, Thank you and great work on that clip :thumbup1::notworthy::notworthy:to both of you.


Im not entering the compition as i dont have the skill for that, but now the Mrs wants one :furious:, Mine would turn out like 2bucks Kiwi and sheep work of art :whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman

Now thats talent Bernie, they are the best walls I've ever seen :thumbsup:
You've got your own talent going there as well PT, well done on the vids :thumbsup:
And 2buck.....listen to your daughter :whistling2:


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> So everyone give this a thumbs up, (at youtube) make this vid go viral:thumbsup:


I would, but I don't have a youtube account, and don't want one at this time.

But it is worthy of a big thumbs up thumbup:, Bernie and PT). If I didn't have so many other things I'm working on, I wouldn't mind learning the skill.


----------



## VANMAN

F*ckin amazing 2 watch:thumbsup:
U have some talent there lad thats for sure!!
And PT if u taped that wall that was behind u then stick 2 doing vids:jester:


----------



## JustMe

As a bit of a side note:

For those interested in trying to develop artistic skill to do what Bernie's doing - even if you think you don't have any artistic skill, but would like to if possible - one place you could consider starting is with a book titled Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain. 2 sessions at home with a copy of it improved my drawing skills more than 2 years of high school art classes done the traditional way. (Not that I really tried in that class. It was a credit filler, to get through Gr. 9 and 10.)
You could check with your library to see if they have one. There might be some free downloads of some of the earlier book versions on the net as well. 

Some sculpting done by some Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain trained students: http://www.frog-prince.com/Drawing.for.Sculptors.html

Latest version of the book - although I'm thinking older versions, like the one I have, will work about as well, if one of those is more readily available: Amazon.com: Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain: The Definitive, 4th Edition (9781585429196): Betty Edwards: Books


----------



## 2buckcanuck

JustMe said:


> As a bit of a side note:
> 
> For those interested in trying to develop artistic skill to do what Bernie's doing - even if you think you don't have any artistic skill, but would like to if possible - one place you could consider starting is with a book titled Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain. 2 sessions at home with a copy of it improved my drawing skills more than 2 years of high school art classes done the traditional way. (Not that I really tried in that class. It was a credit filler, to get through Gr. 9 and 10.)
> You could check with your library to see if they have one. There might be some free downloads of some of the earlier book versions on the net as well.
> 
> Some sculpting done by some Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain trained students: http://www.frog-prince.com/Drawing.for.Sculptors.html
> 
> Latest version of the book - although I'm thinking older versions, like the one I have, will work about as well, if one of those is more readily available: Amazon.com: Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain: The Definitive, 4th Edition (9781585429196): Betty Edwards: Books


I don't know ??????

I use to be one of those art types, I could draw/sketch anything. Real life people, cartoon Characters, High school teachers, which always got me into trouble:whistling2:. But when it came to sculpture, I sucked big time, since it's more 3D like.

But not to scare everyone, The work Bernie is doing , For get proper name, but it's more like a raised 2D, not full out 3D. But still, Bernie is a true artist, He sees what is in his mind, and can transfer it to a canvas/wall. Best method for us wannabe's, is to use the grid method http://www.art-is-fun.com/grid-method.html

You draw lines making cubes/checker board on a picture you want to use, which can be transferred by hand to another gridded out surface. It's one of the best cheater methods out there for wannabe Artist. But, now a days, guess you could use a projector, if you got the money.

Maybe Bernie can sell some of his art work in picture form, with the grid lines already on it.

See Bernie, I would make you a good Agent:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> I don't know ??????
> 
> I use to be one of those art types, I could draw/sketch anything. Real life people, cartoon Characters, High school teachers, which always got me into trouble:whistling2:. But when it came to sculpture, I sucked big time, since it's more 3D like.
> 
> But not to scare everyone, The work Bernie is doing , For get proper name, but it's more like a raised 2D, not full out 3D. But still, Bernie is a true artist, He sees what is in his mind, and can transfer it to a canvas/wall. Best method for us wannabe's, is to use the grid method http://www.art-is-fun.com/grid-method.html


Always with the negative waves, Moriarty: 






From what I know about things like 'brain wiring', my bigger concern might be that it could mess a bit with production(?) Becoming more 'artistic' could affect/influence a 'hard wired' mindset for things like production.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Nice work Bernie!:clap: And thanks to PT for putting all of this together. :thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher

What is the going price to create such a piece of art in someone's house?


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Hey PT, I'm not sure if that Marshalltown subscribe link in the YT video is working. I didn't get the same prompt as I did on the Walltools subscribe link. Can you post a link to Marshalltown's channel?


----------



## bmitch

very.....very well done pt.the filming ,music ,production of this video,all combined to produce a very professional result.i could'nt be more pleased ,thanks pt.


----------



## drywall guy158

:drink: 
get a cold beer or 4 out of the cooler and i could watch that for hr's !!!! WOW !!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Now THAT, I Really mean THAT, Is amazing, I too couldnt figure out how that was done and to see it was incredable, B Mitch, Dude, thats some serious talent and PT, Thank you and great work on that clip :notworthy:to both of you.
> 
> 
> Im not entering the compition as i dont have the skill for that, but now the Mrs wants one, Mine would turn out like 2bucks Kiwi and sheep work of art


Thanks for the compliments Caz.
But even if you don't think you have the skill, you'll never know for sure if you don't enter to win.
How are you ever supposed to develop the skills to learn if you just don't believe in yourself?
You should enter bro.



Kiwiman said:


> Now thats talent Bernie, they are the best walls I've ever seen
> You've got your own talent going there as well PT, well done on the vids
> And 2buck.....listen to your daughter :whistling2:


Thanks man! Appreciate it.



VANMAN said:


> F*ckin amazing 2 watch:thumbsup:
> U have some talent there lad thats for sure!!
> And PT if u taped that wall that was behind u then stick 2 doing vids:jester:


Hahaha! I was wondering who was going to make that first joke about the taped walls behind us.
It's an older warehouse space I've recently started using for filming.
I don't know who taped it. They just did a quick tape job for fire separation I think.




JustMe said:


> As a bit of a side note:
> 
> For those interested in trying to develop artistic skill to do what Bernie's doing - even if you think you don't have any artistic skill, but would like to if possible - one place you could consider starting is with a book titled Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain. 2 sessions at home with a copy of it improved my drawing skills more than 2 years of high school art classes done the traditional way. (Not that I really tried in that class. It was a credit filler, to get through Gr. 9 and 10.)
> You could check with your library to see if they have one. There might be some free downloads of some of the earlier book versions on the net as well.
> 
> Some sculpting done by some Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain trained students: http://www.frog-prince.com/Drawing.for.Sculptors.html
> 
> Latest version of the book - although I'm thinking older versions, like the one I have, will work about as well, if one of those is more readily available: Amazon.com: Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain: The Definitive, 4th Edition (9781585429196): Betty Edwards: Books


Couldn't agree with you more!!
I had that book when I was 15 years old! Awesome book!
I bought it when I was studying to go off to art college. 
Still have it kicking around here somewhere.



thefinisher said:


> What is the going price to create such a piece of art in someone's house?


To tell you the truth, I don't think there is a going price for this type of work.
It's all dependant on the artist and how long he thinks it would take or what he feels it would be worth.
Me and Bernie did talk about pricing a bit but it's not my place to put a number on his work.
Only he could answer that one for you.
It would all depend on the size of the project, the detail, the placement within the home, the subject etc...



Sir Mixalot said:


> Hey PT, I'm not sure if that Marshalltown subscribe link in the YT video is working. I didn't get the same prompt as I did on the Walltools subscribe link. Can you post a link to Marshalltown's channel?


Hey, you were right. I screwed up the link in the video. Good call man.
I fixed it all up! You can go ahead now. Thanks for letting me know.
Here's the link anyways.
http://www.youtube.com/user/MarshalltownCompany



b said:


> very.....very well done pt.the filming ,music ,production of this video,all combined to produce a very professional result.i could'nt be more pleased ,thanks pt.


I'm glad you like it Bernie!!!
You were my major concern.
I'll change the video up a bit, get rid of the advertising stuff and mail you your own copy's on dvd so you can have a few to give to perspective clients.


----------



## moore

Thank you for your time b mitch . That was fun to watch.:thumbsup:
a/p and hot mud mix?

Thanks for your time PT ...Another great vid :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Couldn't agree with you more!!
> I had that book when I was 15 years old! Awesome book!
> I bought it when I was studying to go off to art college.
> Still have it kicking around here somewhere.


What's with all of us wannabe artists taking up drywall finishing? Maybe it's 1/2 true what they say - drywall finishing is a (wannabe) art(?)


----------



## PrecisionTaping

JustMe said:


> What's with all of us wannabe artists taking up drywall finishing? Maybe it's 1/2 true what they say - drywall finishing is a (wannabe) art(?)


Haha! Ya I don't know.
I did start my college program. Just never saw it through.
Looking back now, I have no idea I would be doing if I had an art diploma anyways :blink: I mean what does that even give you for work?

Anyways, something about taping appealed to my artistic side. I'm glad I met B,Mitch and discovered all these new possibilities because now it's even more appealing.


----------



## moore

ART....The only class I ever got an A in!:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> ART....The only class I ever got an A in!:yes:


Enter in the contest then Moore!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Frig!!! Are you kidding me!?!?
One of my stupid Subscribers who's from Germany gave the video a thumbs down for some [email protected]$ken reason!!
She can't speak english. 
Guys!....We need some thumbs up!!
This sets a bad precedent for other viewers.
C'mon guys. I know you have YouTube accounts..
Every one commented on the banjo video. Go leave some comments, give thumbs up. C'mon c'mon.


----------



## gam026

Awsome job your a true artist. The next time a homeowner tels me im an artist because i tape, ill show them this video. 

Nice job on the vid PT. Its nice to know that some guys still care about this trade.


----------



## moore

Whats the mix ..a/p @ hot mud or a/p @ pop..?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Whats the mix ..a/p @ hot mud or a/p @ pop..?


Yup. Bernie used Machine Mud and ProRoc 90


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> ART....The only class I ever got an A in!:yes:


Sh*t Moore i never got a grade yet!:blink:
Never really went 2 school after about 14 as it bored the crap out of me!!!
But its never stopped me as my dad thought me how 2 paint and he was a fussy f*cker and the rest is self thought :thumbsup:
He still is the best painter i have seen and still going on at 70


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Pt, that was your best video yet. b,mitch thanks for sharing your skills, that was incredible.:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Pt, that was your best video yet. b,mitch thanks for sharing your skills, that was incredible.:yes:


Thanks P.A! 
I had an awesome subject to work with!
It's not easy keeping drywall videos interesting! lol.
But that was very interesting & unique.


----------



## bmitch

i think if pt was to tell the truth,filming this video would be like watching paint dry for two and a half days.lol


----------



## PrecisionTaping

b said:


> i think if pt was to tell the truth,filming this video would be like watching paint dry for two and a half days.lol


Well I would imagine my first day of filming was as interesting as watching the video was to everyone else. Like OMG! This is sooo cool!
That's how it's done! 
But then day 2 got a little longer. lol.
But it was an awesome experience!


----------



## bmitch

i needed to tell you again Brian,you did a sensational job on this video.family ,freinds and work asociates all say the same thing.thanks again.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

b said:


> i needed to tell you again Brian,you did a sensational job on this video.family ,freinds and work asociates all say the same thing.thanks again.


Thank you Bernie! The pleasure was all mine! :notworthy:


----------



## Kiwiman

PrecisionTaping said:


> I apologize to everyone for how long it took for me to put this together.
> As you can imagine, it's our busiest time of the year and filming and producing YouTube videos for everyone is time consuming and non profitable.
> I do however LOVE doing them! Spare time is just hard to come across these days.
> 
> Allot of work and effort went into this video and and I don't only mean from me; B,Mitch was kind enough to take several days off and travel over 5hrs for the filming of this production.
> Upon his arrival I forced him to get to work and started cracking the whip!
> Beads of sweat we're dripping from his brow as he worked day and night to finish! No breaks!! :jester:
> Haha! Just kidding!
> 
> It was a pretty laid back atmosphere, we got to go out and have a beer or two and chat a bit before getting to work.
> We listened to some tunes and took breaks whenever our spirits needed lifting. On the first day of shooting it just so happened that our local building supply store was having a BBQ, (My little filming studio is located in the back) so we were able to have a free lunch which was awesome.
> 
> Anyways, *I'm sure you're all looking forward to learning from Bernie's techniques in the video as well as a few photographs and details on how to enter the "Marshalltown sculpting tool package" give away.*
> 
> All of this is included in the video!
> 
> *WATCH IT IN 1080P AND FULLSCREEN (You'll appreciate it more)*
> 
> Don't forget to give the video a "Thumbs up" if you enjoy. This will help others to see it as well.
> Drywall Art Sculpture - YouTube
> 
> I will include them in here as well just in case.
> 
> ***CONTEST DETAILS***
> -Anyone can enter
> 
> -You enter the contest by simply Subscribing to the 3 channels that were involved in the video. Marshalltown, WallTools & Precision Taping. Then simply leave a comment which starts with the words "I think I should win because" and then you can go on to say whatever you want. State your reasons on why you think you should win. Tell us your sad sob story about how you deserve the tools because someone stole yours last week, or how you're amazing at sculpting sheep so you should win. (2buck:whistling2
> All the links are provided at the end of the video.
> 
> -The contest will close after the video reaches 4000 views. So keep leaving comments and checking out the video to see how we're progressing.
> 
> -After we have reached 4000 views, all the names of the participants who chose to enter will be put in a hat and one lucky winner will be drawn at random. All of this will be filmed on video so we can show the results.
> 
> -You can leave as many comments as you want, however your name will only be entered in the contest once. This ensures everyone has a fair chance.
> 
> *So to revise!
> Simple click on the 3 thumbnails to Subscribe to the channels. Then leave your comment which starts with "I think I should win because"*
> 
> The prize package is estimated at over $200
> All of the items included are listed in the YouTube video description.
> 
> PHOTOS
> View attachment 4628
> 
> View attachment 4629
> 
> View attachment 4630
> 
> View attachment 4627
> 
> View attachment 4631
> 
> 
> Thanks again to Bernie Mitchell!! We appreciate everything you put into this video! And thanks to Marshalltown and Walltools.com :thumbsup:
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy the video!!!
> Don't forget!! Thumbs up help allot!


I just showed the vid of Bernie to the wife....very impressed, so I thought this would be an old thread worth reviving, has anyone else had a go at drywall sculpting after watching it? 
Hey Brian, what happened with the prize package? any winners?


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> I just showed the vid of Bernie to the wife....very impressed, so I thought this would be an old thread worth reviving, has anyone else had a go at drywall sculpting after watching it?
> Hey Brian, what happened with the prize package? any winners?


Actually i was wondering that as well, Might even give it a go one day myself.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Kiwiman said:


> I just showed the vid of Bernie to the wife....very impressed, so I thought this would be an old thread worth reviving, has anyone else had a go at drywall sculpting after watching it?
> Hey Brian, what happened with the prize package? any winners?





cazna said:


> Actually i was wondering that as well, Might even give it a go one day myself.


Well in the video I said I would draw the names of the contestants after the video reached 4000 views. Unfortunately we're only at 1604 views. I think only 3 people have entered the contest so far. Maybe 4. I'd have to read through the comments. So there's still really good odds for anyone who wants to enter. C'mon guys!


----------



## mudslingr

Exactly what I expected to see. An artist ! Very freaking nice Bernie !:thumbup: I'm going to need a little more practice. Been putzing around a little bit but am not ready to actually charge someone for my ummm "art". :lol: Back to the mashed potatoes !

And your film work is quite good too PT ! :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

mudslingr said:


> Exactly what I expected to see. An artist ! Very freaking nice Bernie !:thumbup: I'm going to need a little more practice. Been putzing around a little bit but am not ready to actually charge someone for my ummm "art". :lol: Back to the mashed potatoes !
> 
> And your film work is quite good too PT ! :thumbsup:


Where you been at bro? Working hard?


----------



## cazna

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well in the video I said I would draw the names of the contestants after the video reached 4000 views. Unfortunately we're only at 1604 views. I think only 3 people have entered the contest so far. Maybe 4. I'd have to read through the comments. So there's still really good odds for anyone who wants to enter. C'mon guys!


I dont know what click on the 3 thumbnails and subscribe to enter is PT, So i dont know how to enter?? Mabye im not the only computer dumb arse out there and other people dont get it either?? Then again, Maybe i am??

Update, I figured it out, Its at the end of the clip, PT has 3 things to click on, Duh, Told you me computer dumb arse.


----------



## mudslingr

PrecisionTaping said:


> Where you been at bro? Working hard?


Thanks for asking PT.
My dad was diagnosed with cancer a few months ago. Went to see him for the first time in 20 years. He also got to meet my 14 year old son for the first time. It was a tear jerker to say the least. Stayed with him a couple weeks then went back to work. Had to go back to see him 2 days later and stayed for another week. I left again and he died 2 days later. I've been quite the jet-setter this summer. Twelve flights in 6 weeks time. I'm burnt !


----------



## cazna

mudslingr said:


> Thanks for asking PT.
> My dad was diagnosed with cancer a few months ago. Went to see him for the first time in 20 years. He also got to meet my 14 year old son for the first time. It was a tear jerker to say the least. Stayed with him a couple weeks then went back to work. Had to go back to see him 2 days later and stayed for another week. I left again and he died 2 days later. I've been quite the jet-setter this summer. Twelve flights in 6 weeks time. I'm burnt !


Man, Big things happening for you bro, So cool you spent some time with them while you could.

I spent a lot of time with my grandmother as a kid, Then family fall outs kept me away from her in her last years, I regret i didnt see her towards the end, Good on you for being there sir slinger :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

mudslingr said:


> Thanks for asking PT.
> My dad was diagnosed with cancer a few months ago. Went to see him for the first time in 20 years. He also got to meet my 14 year old son for the first time. It was a tear jerker to say the least. Stayed with him a couple weeks then went back to work. Had to go back to see him 2 days later and stayed for another week. I left again and he died 2 days later. I've been quite the jet-setter this summer. Twelve flights in 6 weeks time. I'm burnt !


sorry to hear that Sir mudslingr, I was wondering where you were, I was scared you got married or something.

my real father passed about 10 years ago, same thing, the cancer thing, it's hard, and I don't want to get into any tear jerky stories. I just threw myself at my work, and kept as busy as I could, keeps your mind off of things, guess that's what us guys do.

good that your son got to meet his grand father, and for you to be able to see him again,,,, good to see you back, and bless your fathers soul


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Ya sorry to hear that man...
But like everyone else has said, it's a good thing you were there.
Cancer eh? It's all over these days..that's all you hear about...

Just a heads up to everyone, I'm diagnosing myself with cancer right now.
That way, 30 years down the road it won't come as a shock to any of us :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

I heard everyone has cancer, Its just the unlucky ones that it gets out of control in, That could be BS though.


----------



## rhardman

(_sorry 'slinger_)


In regard to the art work...

Why not make rubber moulds and either sell the moulds or cast them in plaster and sell the plaster pieces on DWT? You're the master...you have a market...

A home owner may pay the time required for an artist...but more money will be made with a plug and play solution.

For the fine detailed pieces, use the mould, mount the pieces directly on a piece of 1/2 or 5/8 and sell that way. The dw guy or carpenter puts some backing in...then tape it up and finish smooth.

The distributors should be all over it...repetitive sales...a no brainer. 


....very respectfully....:thumbsup:


http://www.youtube.com/results?sear....0.149.1802.7j11.18.0...0.0...1ac.EIUpSwMpG0Q


----------



## PrecisionTaping

rhardman said:


> (_sorry 'slinger_)
> 
> 
> In regard to the art work...
> 
> Why not make rubber moulds and either sell the moulds or cast them in plaster and sell the plaster pieces on DWT? You're the master...you have a market...
> 
> A home owner may pay the time required for an artist...but more money will be made with a plug and play solution.
> 
> For the fine detailed pieces, use the mould, mount the pieces directly on a piece of 1/2 or 5/8 and sell that way. The dw guy or carpenter puts some backing in...then tape it up and finish smooth.
> 
> The distributors should be all over it...repetitive sales...a no brainer.
> 
> 
> ....very respectfully....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?sear....0.149.1802.7j11.18.0...0.0...1ac.EIUpSwMpG0Q


Thanks for the input Rick.
Although I did mention the same thing to Bernie when we were working together, Bernie felt as though reproductions would take away from the value and uniqueness of his work.
So for this particular piece it's not my place to make copies as per Bernie's wishes.
However, I think myself personally, once I fine tune my sculpting skills that I would definitely give it a try.
No harm in trying.
It's something worth looking into for sure.
But like I said, the one showed in the video is an original piece and there will only ever be one copy of it. 
Just wait until I unveil my masterpiece though :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

''Just wait until I unveil my masterpiece though :thumbsup: ''


----------



## cazna

Ok, I will bite, So whats with the PT mooseboy/head thing, what did i miss??? Is he hung like a moose?? Or is that horse?? Did the sheep say no thanks thats way to much for us??


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> ''Just wait until I unveil my masterpiece though :thumbsup: ''


Hahaha!



cazna said:


> Ok, I will bite, So whats with the PT mooseboy/head thing, what did i miss??? Is he hung like a moose?? Or is that horse?? Did the sheep say no thanks thats way to much for us??


Hahaha! That made me laugh Caz.
It's 2buck who started it. It's just because of where I live.
He calls me Moose boy because I live in Moose country.
Unfortunately the name stuck and now pretty well everyone calls me that.
But....we'll just say it's because I'm hung like a moose! Okay? Okay! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

so you have some scuplture work PT?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> so you have some scuplture work PT?


I've been practising a bit...
Not really anything concrete..
I'm not sure what I'd like to do for my first official one you know?
Any suggestions?
Not moose...


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> But....we'll just say it's because I'm hung like a moose! Okay? Okay! :thumbsup:


So does that mean you have to wear a bra or something down there, to keep them from slapping around or hanging too much?


----------



## bmitch

rhardman said:


> (_sorry 'slinger_)
> 
> 
> In regard to the art work...
> 
> Why not make rubber moulds and either sell the moulds or cast them in plaster and sell the plaster pieces on DWT? You're the master...you have a market...
> 
> A home owner may pay the time required for an artist...but more money will be made with a plug and play solution.
> 
> For the fine detailed pieces, use the mould, mount the pieces directly on a piece of 1/2 or 5/8 and sell that way. The dw guy or carpenter puts some backing in...then tape it up and finish smooth.
> 
> The distributors should be all over it...repetitive sales...a no brainer.
> 
> 
> ....very respectfully....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?sear....0.149.1802.7j11.18.0...0.0...1ac.EIUpSwMpG0Q


i've had many discusions on this approach to copies.i have no doubt someone will capitalize on this,but it won't be a copy of anything i,ve done.it'll be of small value as a piece of prostitued sculpture.whoever may run with the idea i wish them great success.i personally am quite satisfied knowing everything i've done is 1 of 1.


----------



## bmitch

PrecisionTaping said:


> I've been practising a bit...
> Not really anything concrete..
> I'm not sure what I'd like to do for my first official one you know?
> Any suggestions?
> Not moose...


 what kind of work were you doing as a art major in university?i have to say in the future i,m hoping to move on from the canadiana type of work i,ve always done.although salvador dali's ideas were pretty warped i really like his work,i'm hoping to experiment with something similar.maybe the surrealist type of works for you ,then you can really get carried away with ideas.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

b said:


> what kind of work were you doing as a art major in university?i have to say in the future i,m hoping to move on from the canadiana type of work i,ve always done.although salvador dali's ideas were pretty warped i really like his work,i'm hoping to experiment with something similar.maybe the surrealist type of works for you ,then you can really get carried away with ideas.


Well when I was working towards my diploma allot of it was following course outlines. So I had finished all my acrylic and water based paints, drawing, charcoal and a bit of sculpting, I think I only had oil based paints left to go.
I never really had a genre that I followed...I kind'a just did whatever I was in the mood for. I did some abstract which I enjoyed quite a bit.
Drawing was always my favourite. But I dabbled in everything.

Here's my Deviant Art profile of some of my stuff from when I was in high school.
http://goodbye-my-love.deviantart.com/gallery/
I would have been 16 years old when I created that account. Almost all of the drawings are older from when I was 13 years old. A few of them like the willy wonka one and the girl with the sun glasses were from when I was 16. I don't think I ever signed back on after that. 
Allot of the art I did revolved around my relationships.
Most of the paintings I did were all for girlfriends. Particularly one girl.

It's too bad I never kept up with that website and uploaded more, because now most of my art I did when I was older I lost. Computers crashing and loosing allot of it. I have external hard drives for everything now. But I had to learn the hard way.

Here's a few pictures for those too lazy to click on the link.
*Keep in mind I was only 16 at the oldest when I made these.
Most of it I was younger.*
Oh! Also, a side note. That bass, I built that in it's entirety. I didn't just do the art on it.
Built it from scratch. One of my friends in high school was an awesome bass player, and he complained how you could always find flying-v guitars, but no basses! So I built him one for $300. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot

PrecisionTaping said:


> -After we have reached 4000 views, all the names of the participants who chose to enter will be put in a hat and one lucky winner will be drawn at random. All of this will be filmed on video so we can show the results.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Sir Mixalot said:


>


I announced the closing of the contest in the comments. Good call Paul.
I'll go grab my camera and draw the names now :yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> ''Just wait until I unveil my masterpiece though :thumbsup: ''


man you won for sure if Brian sees that


----------



## SlimPickins

b said:


> i've had many discusions on this approach to copies.i have no doubt someone will capitalize on this,but it won't be a copy of anything i,ve done.it'll be of small value as a piece of prostitued sculpture.whoever may run with the idea i wish them great success.i personally am quite satisfied knowing everything i've done is 1 of 1.


You know, I was finishing up a table top today (top only) for some friends. It's not my favorite thing in the world, but I let them choose the wood and I gave them a screaming deal on a solid 9' x 3' reclaimed material table. What stuck with me is that no one in the world has a table just like this one. I like that feeling. A lot.:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Here's the winner!
It was somebody from Drywall Talk who won! :thumbsup:





Big thanks once again to our Master Sculpture Bernie Mitchell!
Bernie I have a Marshalltown shirt coming your way in the mail.
Also, It looks like I sold the sculpture so I'll finally be sending you some money for your time and work! Thank you for being so patient.
We're glad you were able to put up with all the cameras and people staring at you while you worked.





























And once again! Big thanks to Marshalltown
http://www.marshalltown.com/
http://www.youtube.com/user/MarshalltownCompany








And thanks to WallTools!
http://www.walltools.com/
http://www.youtube.com/user/walltoolstv








Thanks to everyone who participated and keep an eye out for the next give-away! :thumbsup:


----------



## bmitch

glad to see you won the tools sir mixalot,it's obvious from your earlier posts you'll definately be putting the tools to good use.thanks for all the hard work you put into this pt.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Awesome! I'm very stoked!!! :thumbup:
Thank you to Precision Taping, Marshalltown, Walltools, DrywallTalk.com and Bernie Mitchell you﻿ are the man!!! :clap:


----------



## mudslingr

Congrats Sir Mixalot ! Nice job PT ! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris

Too cool:thumbup: Congrats Mix. Nice work Brian,your a good guy:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

Glad to see you get the kit mixalot ! It went to the right man!:yes:
I look forward to see what you do with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Congrats Sirmixalot:thumbsup:

I have a idea for your 1st sculpture, and of coarse it involves sheep:whistling2:

I think you should call it "The unsuspecting Kiwi sheep":whistling2::jester:


----------



## Mudshark

Just caught this thread late.

Great work once more Bernie and good job of putting it all together PT. Thanks Marshaltown and Walltools you are part of our drywall world. :thumbup:

Congrats Sir Mixalot.


----------



## gazman

Well done everyone, and congrats Sir mixalot.


----------



## cazna

Just seen Pts clip of the draw, Hes cool isnt he, Thanks for being part of DWT PT :thumbsup: Well done to the winners.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Just seen Pts clip of the draw, Hes cool isnt he, Thanks for being part of DWT PT :thumbsup: Well done to the winners.


Awe!! Thanks man!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> Just seen Pts clip of the draw, Hes cool isnt he, Thanks for being part of DWT PT Well done to the winners.














PrecisionTaping said:


> Awe!! Thanks man!


----------



## cazna

[email protected] off you :whistling2:, Just sayin PT brings a different element to DWT thats cool, Not i want to stick his head in a fence :blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> [email protected] off you :whistling2:, Just sayin PT brings a different element to DWT thats cool, Not i want to stick his head in a fence :blink:


Hahaha! Thanks bro. I'll try to keep the videos interesting and keep coming up with cool ideas.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

2buckcanuck said:


> I have a idea for your 1st sculpture, and of coarse it involves sheep:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should call it "The unsuspecting Kiwi sheep":whistling2::jester:


----------



## Kiwiman

Sir Mixalot said:


>


Need any help? :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> [email protected] off you :whistling2:, Just sayin PT brings a different element to DWT thats cool, Not i want to stick his head in a fence :blink:


wars back on again:furious:



Kiwiman said:


> Need any help? :whistling2:


I have changed my mind, it should be unsuspecting kiwiman


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> wars back on again:furious:
> 
> 
> 
> I have changed my mind, it should be unsuspecting kiwiman


Bugger....Now I've got to retalite and I'm running out of ideas :glare:


----------



## Sir Mixalot

I received all of the sculpting tools, tool bag and t-shirt. 
So, I just wanted to say thanks again to Marshalltown Drywall Tools and Walltools.com for the awesome prize package. I've been working with the sculpting tools and they're really making my sculpting so much easier and better.:thumbsup:

Thank you Bernie Mitchell/Drywall sculpture for taking the time to do the video and showing us how a pro does it. :thumbup:

And a big thank you to Brian (Precision Taping) for all that you did to make the contest a huge success. :clap:


Ps. 2buck, I'm sculpting a sheep just for you. :yes:


----------



## bmitch

and here i was going to ask what direction you heading with your sculptures,i see you've already decided on sheep.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

b said:


> and here i was going to ask what direction you heading with your sculptures,i see you've already decided on sheep.


:laughing:
I'm thinking there's a pretty big market for sheep sculptures.


----------



## moore

I do believe 2buck likes his sheep shornnin... So You may need to keep that in mind Mixalot while doing the sculpture:whistling2:LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiwiman

Julie just got shorn last night, maybe she could be your nude model :brows:


----------



## Sir Mixalot

2buckcanuck said:


> Congrats Sirmixalot:thumbsup:
> 
> I have a idea for your 1st sculpture, and of coarse it involves sheep:whistling2:
> 
> I think you should call it "The unsuspecting Kiwi sheep":whistling2::jester:


Merry Christmas 2Buck!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Sir Mixalot said:


> Merry Christmas 2Buck!


Figures, this was the last thread I checked out to night

Ha ha, that is awesome:thumbup:

Now we half to give him/her some type of kiwi name:thumbsup:
Thank you and merry xmas, I shall sport it as my new avatar for the holidays


----------

